# Apartment mgmt got me...



## tpayne105 (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok I get the yearly warning about having to move my dish from its present location. It is on my balcony...I have the new HD dish, slimline, and am getting great signals (upper 80s, lower 90s). The catch is that it does hang over the balcony railing (to be honest almost all of it does, including the dish itself). I was told if it is not corrected, they will actually remove the dish....

I guess they CAN do that since it is in the rules that it cannot hang over the railing. It just frustrates me to no end because I THINK it is going to be difficult to receive much, if any, signal with it pulled back because of the overhang above the balcony. 

Granted, the installer was amazed it received as strong a signal as it does get now when he installed it last July. 

Can the apartment mgmt actually physically remove the dish? Just so frustrated...our complex does not offer the HD variety. 

I am hoping to move in January but still....any hope for me here?

Thanks

Todd


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

If it states in the contract that you signed for the apartment that they can remove it themselves, then you are out of luck. Otherwise, you should be okay...I think...


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

I would say probably not. Most apartment complexes that don't allow dishes to be put in common areas or on the building itself will say that it has to be "in the confines of your patio" *Inside the railing, not hanging out*. Been there, done that...Never again!


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

It really depends how badly your apt complex wants to fight it. Where I used to live the guy had his dish bolted to the outside of his windowsill for years and nobody complained.


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

unless your dish points straight up (which in Dallas it might), you should still be able to get line of sight.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

From what i have read about these issues here that come up from time to time, they very much can remove it. It must be within your spaces/confines as previously mentioned. If you can pull it in and not hang over the railing then they can't touch it.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I wonder if it was put on a non-pen mount like the NPR6a so that it's 1) not attached to the balcony and 2) inside the "private" area, if the LNB & LNB arm could extend past the balcony.

My guess is they don't want anything to break, fall and squash someone below.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

If the balcony is your controlled area and it is not a safety issue or historical preservation issue, then there is little they can do. http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard
The above link is where you can get a copy of the regulation. Usually when I give this to a customer to show to apartment managers and condo associations, the managers and associations back down.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Any chance you can respond with a picture of your installation and the dish hanging over the railing? A few from outside looking in from the ground level of the whole balcony?

The hanging over part may be where they get around the OTARD rules but with pics, lots of good folks here might suggest ways to get it futher inside.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Put a string on the bottom arm (LNB arm) of the slimline dish center string and level it with the arm.


Now pull the string straight back behind the dish, The moved dish should work if the arm is at the level of the string you just pulled back.

Matt


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Unless the dish is actually hanging below the top of the balcony railing, it's almost a certainty that you can simply place it farther back and a bit lower to clear any overhang above you.


----------



## tpayne105 (Aug 29, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Any chance you can respond with a picture of your installation and the dish hanging over the railing? A few from outside looking in from the ground level of the whole balcony?
> 
> The hanging over part may be where they get around the OTARD rules but with pics, lots of good folks here might suggest ways to get it futher inside.


I will get a pic up tomorrow...it is now dark...

Thanks for all those replies. I did wonder if I could pull it back and lower it some....I know hard to picture unless you can see it...


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

You CAN pull it back and lower it SOME. The beam that hiys the dish arrives between the tip of the LNB and the bottom of the dish at the angle selected on the side elevation setting. Turn on your signal meter and move the thing back. When you get the mast plumb you will get a signal..play with it. Then figure a way to secure the mast in the new position.

Joe


----------



## C-Note76 (Oct 20, 2007)

tpayne105 said:


> I will get a pic up tomorrow...it is now dark...
> 
> Thanks for all those replies. I did wonder if I could pull it back and lower it some....I know hard to picture unless you can see it...


I too, used to live in an apartment.... what I did, bought a fence post, concrete, one stick of rebar (??) and a 5 gal bucket, put the concrete in the bucket, with the fence post and the rebar going horizontal... through the post, to the edge of the bucket on each side (this so it couldn't be pulled out of the concrete easily... wet the concrete and let'er dry... mounted the dish on top, never had a problem.... unless it was super windy ( i faced the south/west).... then it just took a minor tweak.... worked great for 7 years... now i've graduated to a house and no longer need the bucket.... they also make tripods at radio shack if you want to go that route.......


----------



## Rich_SC (Oct 2, 2007)

Also couldn't you get some sort of fabric cover that would hide the sat but still let the signal through...thought they made this for the larger C band dishes.


----------



## Annihilator31 (Nov 21, 2006)

Change the locks so they can't get in!!

Besides, who owns the airspace that your dish is using out side your balcony?


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Annihilator31 said:


> Change the locks so they can't get in!!
> 
> Besides, who owns the airspace that your dish is using out side your balcony?


Generally, you're not allowed to have the dish hang into a "common area", which anything beyond the balcony almost certainly would be. And, beyond that, if there's a walkway or patio below, then the association can cite safety concerns and are within their rights to ask you to remove the dish.

As has been noted before - when I lived in an apartment, I mounted the dish as low as I possibly could - which in my case left the top of the dish only about 8" above the balcony - a mostly western facing balcony (ever so slightly southwest)... the dish was basically pointing parallel to my balcony and I could get it really low. My apartment manager didn't want dishes in the complex, even though I knew she couldn't prohibit them, hence the extremely low installation. I put some planter boxes on the railing of the balcony, and the dish was 99% hidden from view. It was up for several years before she realized it was up there!

So I would imagine you should be able to get the dish inside the balcony and still see the satellites.


----------



## tpayne105 (Aug 29, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Any chance you can respond with a picture of your installation and the dish hanging over the railing? A few from outside looking in from the ground level of the whole balcony?
> 
> The hanging over part may be where they get around the OTARD rules but with pics, lots of good folks here might suggest ways to get it futher inside.


I have some pictures for you to look at:

Thanks


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah, that's kinda hangin' out there. Just by looking, though, I'll bet you can still get a signal if it was back and down. If you will be able to do so without interfering with your balcony door may be the issue. Good luck.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

If it wasn't for your roof overhang you could probably pull everything further inside your balcony so that it didn't stick out so far. Have you tried pulling it in to see where you begin to lose signals? Of course, moving the dish setup and realigning everything can be tricky.


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

You do not have to have it sticking out so far! Keep in mind that the dsih has an offset feed so it looks about 20 degrees higher that it appears to. Mount it lower and pull it back so the end of the arm just clears the rail on the balcony.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Seems that if it were close to the floor of the balcony that it might not be a problem to see the sats. Tough to say for certain, though.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

Tough call. Lower the mount until the dish just clears the railing and then pull the dish back untill it's lower edge is just at the edge of the railing. If you can get signal like this then, you can argue that the "dish" does not extend beyond the railing.


----------



## r1ga (Apr 4, 2006)

I would use C-Note76's plan above. Take your 4x4 with the dish mounted to it and plant it in the bucket of concrete. Then slide it back until you start to lose signal. You might be able to move it back a little more than that by lowering the bracket mounting point on the 4x4. Just make sure you keep everything (the 4x4 & top end of bracket arm) plumb, and maintain your elev. & skew settings.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Take a look at this for ideas.

http://www.apet.net/satphotos/BroadBandSpeed.htm

Matt


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm surprised that works.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

tpayne105 said:


> I have some pictures for you to look at:
> 
> Thanks


You clearly could still have line of sight to all the satellites if you move the dish back by 2-3 feet and lower by 2-3 feet, which would bring it completely within the confines of your balcony.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Duct tape always works


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

There is a very simple solution to your dilemma.

Mount the dish on a heavy duty antenna tripod available at any Radio Shack. I believe that Radio Shack has its corporate headquarters in your area.

Then, go to Home Depot and get a 1-5/8" galvanized steel chain link fence post from the fencing department. This costs a little over $6. Cut it down so that about 6 inches sticks out of the tripod's top.

To get it to the exact two inches diameter needed to mount the AU9, get an adapter kit like this one on eBay;

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150181550300&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=005

This solves the problem of finding the very difficult to find actual 2 inches diameter pole and the special tripod to fit it.

The dish will sit lower on the balcony floor and will allow the signal to clear the top of the balcony ceiling.

If you want extra stability, just extend the bottom of the pole through the tripod legs into a bucket of concrete or a sand filled plastic patio umbrella stand.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> If it wasn't for your roof overhang you could probably pull everything further inside your balcony so that it didn't stick out so far. Have you tried pulling it in to see where you begin to lose signals? Of course, moving the dish setup and realigning everything can be tricky.


That roof overhang is not problematic whatsoever. With where he's got the dish mounted now, he's almost got a line of sight looking straight up, and in Dallas where he is, his actual look angle to the satellites is just a little higher than 45 degrees. There is probably a spot sitting on his balcony floor where he could get line of sight to all the satellites, but more ideally, there's a spot where it could be mounted on a post just inside the confines of the balcony.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Generally, you're not allowed to have the dish hang into a "common area", which anything beyond the balcony almost certainly would be.


Now how could the air near a second floor balcony be "common area"? Do many people fly around up there?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

tpayne105 said:


> Ok I get the yearly warning about having to move my dish from its present location. It is on my balcony...I have the new HD dish, slimline, and am getting great signals (upper 80s, lower 90s). The catch is that it does hang over the balcony railing (to be honest almost all of it does, including the dish itself). I was told if it is not corrected, they will actually remove the dish....
> 
> I guess they CAN do that since it is in the rules that it cannot hang over the railing. It just frustrates me to no end because I THINK it is going to be difficult to receive much, if any, signal with it pulled back because of the overhang above the balcony.
> 
> ...


BTW, check out this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96843&highlight=Hi+Ho

I was in a similar situation that was resolved to my satisfaction.


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

Mike500 said:


> There is a very simple solution to your dilemma.
> 
> Mount the dish on a heavy duty antenna tripod available at any Radio Shack. I believe that Radio Shack has its corporate headquarters in your area.
> 
> ...


If I was me (and I am) that's what I would do.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

JFHughes08088 said:


> unless your dish points straight up (which in Dallas it might), you should still be able to get line of sight.


The highest look angle that anyone in the continental United States would ever have would be about 60 degrees above the horizon if they were somewhere in the southernmost tip of Texas. In order to have to look straight up to any of the DirecTV satellites, you would have to be somewhere on the equator.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Litzdog is right. Three to four extra feet back will not make any difference, since the satellites are 22,300 miles away. The highest satellites in the Clarke Belt arc are at the 99, 101 and 103 position. The elevation angle of the satellite coordinates are the factor that matters most in order to clear the balcony ceiling. If you are really worried, just attach a string to the edge of the balcony ceiling and pull it back at the angle of elevation in the line if sight to the 101 satellite. The dish should not be mounted higher than the string.

*It's that simple.*


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Now how could the air near a second floor balcony be "common area"? Do many people fly around up there?


He said "it overhangs a common area", not "it is in a common area".


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

But the OP to whom I explained that the area around the balcony was a common area.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Not to give the apartment management any ideas, but they could make a claim that the attachment of the dish to the balcony railing is hazardous to its structual integrity.

*Again, a freestanding mount within the renter's exclusive use area is the only SAFE way to go.*


----------



## Bly (Jul 9, 2007)

w6fxj said:


> You do not have to have it sticking out so far! Keep in mind that the dsih has an offset feed so it looks about 20 degrees higher that it appears to. Mount it lower and pull it back so the end of the arm just clears the rail on the balcony.


I second this post.... it's what I'd do.... the arm is offset a good bit, aim it at the rail and you'll be fine...


----------



## tpayne105 (Aug 29, 2006)

Ya'll are awesome. I just need to have someone come out and do it. I have always been freaked out that if I try to move a dish, I will not be able to locate them again if I lose them.....

Pulling the cement pail back..the only thing I am concerned with is stability....

Thanks


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Use the tripod with the pail. I've done the install myself. And, it is super stable.

Just mark the holes of the tripod on the balcony with small spots fo paint. You can also drive some small screws into the deck. Then, it *WON'T* move.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Mike500 said:


> Litzdog is right. Three to four extra feet back will not make any difference, since the satellites are 22,300 miles away.


Actually Litzdog said that the roof overhang would probably be a problem if he pulled the dish in within the confines of the balcony, which is probably not correct judging from the pictures.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Mike500 said:


> Litzdog is right. Three to four extra feet back will not make any difference, since the satellites are 22,300 miles away. The highest satellites in the Clarke Belt arc are at the 99, 101 and 103 position. The elevation angle of the satellite coordinates are the factor that matters most in order to clear the balcony ceiling. If you are really worried, just attach a string to the edge of the balcony ceiling and pull it back at the angle of elevation in the line if sight to the 101 satellite. The dish should not be mounted higher than the string.
> 
> *It's that simple.*


If you are on the west coast, then the 119 is the highest.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Another nice thing about the tripod install is that, if you ever move, you can disassemble it and take it with you. The legs have swivel pads. You can even mount it on a pitched roof.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

tpayne105 said:


> Ya'll are awesome. I just need to have someone come out and do it. I have always been freaked out that if I try to move a dish, I will not be able to locate them again if I lose them.....
> 
> Pulling the cement pail back..the only thing I am concerned with is stability....
> 
> Thanks


That is a valid concern. Even a large pail of cement might be somewhat unstable. The bottom foot or two of a pretty big plastic garbage can (around three feet in diamater) would be a better choice.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Mike500 said:


> Use the tripod with the pail. I've done the install myself. And, it is super stable.
> 
> Just mark the holes of the tripod on the balcony with small spots fo paint. You can also drive some small screws into the deck. Then, it *WON'T* move.


I agree.

This would be the best solution for both stability and future portability.


----------



## jhillestad (Jan 13, 2007)

I believe you need to shop for a nice tripod :

http://search.solidsignal.com/?site=com&q=ultra+duty+tripod

You could also get crafty with a cement yard step at Lowes or home depot and lag it in with expansion anchors - it would be lower and more further back and should clear the railing...


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Belive it or not, Radio Shack is the ideal place to get a tripod. They sell the 3 foot Made in USA Rohn tripod for $35. There is no shipping cost. Others sell cheap Made in China junk that show rust in 2-3 years. I have a Rohn om my roof for an antenna. After 7 years, there is only slight surface rust on the edges of the galvanized steel.

Rohn is known for making very expensive and high quality radio towers.


----------



## C-Note76 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've bought the Radio Shack Tripod.... The only problem is getting the proper diameter pole.... the cement bucket really is stable unless it is super windy... and then, all you have to do is walk out and twist it ever so slightly... i marked the balcony with a charpie pen in 3 places, and the bucket... if it got gusty... just spin'er around.... PLUS, both of these are portable...

I believe the biggest gripe with the apartment people (from what I've heard) is that if something falls on someone... its their fault they were'n't policing the area.... the structural integrity, if proven to not have any affect on the surroundings, is easy to defend......


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

The simplest solution is to use a 1-5/8 inch galvanized chain link fence line post for about $6 from Home Depot. This fits perfectly in the Radio Shack tripod.

The adapters that the guy sells on Ebay, 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150181550300&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=005

converts the 1-5/8 inch pole to a perfect 2 inches to mount the dish.

If the current install is sound with high signal levels, and the current mast on the dish is perfectly plumb, moving the dish to a new location and relocking the signal is really very simple.

*Just DON'T change any of the settings on any elevation or tilt bolts.* Take the dish off with the three mast clamp bolts.

As long as you get the new mast on the tripod perfectly plumb, reaiming the dish is no problem. Just swing the dish from side to side with the receiver's signal meter until it is peaked. Then, tighten the mast clamp bolts, and you're done.

The advantage of a tripod over a bucket is that the tripod allows the mast to be adjusted to perfect plumb. Almost NO floor on any balcony is perfectly level. Alignment ans setting the concrete in a bucket must be done right the first time and before the concrete hardens.

Adapter bushings MUST be perfectly concentric. If not, even when the mast is plumb, turning the dish will change the elevation and tilt. As far as tolerances go, if the adapter is not correct, the mast clamp will not tighten prpoerly.


----------



## jhillestad (Jan 13, 2007)

Is this the Radio Shack Tripod you are talking about ? :

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...r=1&origkw=tripod&kw=tripod&parentPage=search

I couldnt tell on the site if it is 1 5/8" ... but it does look good !

What would you anchor each leg to ? cynder bloc might work or heavy patio brick that you put on grass for steps.... just lag the legs into some expansion anchors.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

jhillestad said:


> Is this the Radio Shack Tripod you are talking about ? :
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...r=1&origkw=tripod&kw=tripod&parentPage=search
> 
> ...


Yes, it will fit a 1-5/8 inch pole perfectly. That's it!

Very littly small #8 ot 1/8" screws is all that's needed, since it is only to keep the legs from sliding off the mark. The tripod will likely stay without the screws. 3/16 inch holes with plastic shields 1 inch into a concrete floor is all that's needed.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Most landlords use the "Shrink Wrap Test"....if the building was wrapped in plastic wrap, would your dish extend enough to cause a bulge?

Many have decided, though, to just require the dish be mounted on a pole at ground level, usually in the flower bed or hedges, so it doesn't damage the building or fall on someone.

Here's a mount I built, to keep the dish tight against the railing, as well as not take up floor space. My roof overhangs a bit more than yours.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

But do they use traditional saran wrap or the "flex" type from Glad?


----------



## nibyak (Dec 7, 2005)

Back in my apartment days I built an inexpensive and simple dish mount. I built a small box out of plywood and 2x4s about 2 Feet Square. I used the 2x4s for the sides and plywood for the top and bottom. I filled the box with sand and bolted the dish mount right to the top of it. This sat on the floor of my balcony and it looked a bit like the picture in Matt9876's post, it just wasn't bolted directly to the floor. The dish was only about 4" off of the deck and appeared to be pointed right at the metal railing but because of the offset it got a perfect signal. I tried to put the dish higher at first but got blockage from the overhang above. My balcony sloped slightly toward the outside so I had to mke sure the mast was plumb. This was before we had any protection from the apartment management and I used to put the dish in my closet when they were changing the filter in the heating system (the only time they ever needed access to the balcony). I also kept the dish covered with a BBQ grill cover to camouflage it from below. I was on the 7th floor and you couldn't see the dish at all from the ground. I placed a few piece of electrical tape on the floor at the corners so I could quickly relocate the box.


----------



## Xing (Oct 1, 2007)

Legally an apartment management, home owners association, or renter can not make you remove a dish if the property is part of you private space.

*View http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html*

This is an FCC ruling called OTARD that states the limitatons of tenants and were a dish can be mounted. Below is a quote from the website.

"Q: Does the rule apply to residents of rental property?

A: Yes. Effective January 22, 1999, renters may install antennas within their leasehold, which means inside the dwelling or on outdoor areas that are part of the tenant's leased space and which are under the exclusive use or control of the tenant. Typically, for apartments, these areas include balconies, balcony railings, and terraces. For rented single family homes or manufactured homes which sit on rented property, these areas include the home itself and patios, yards, gardens or other similar areas. If renters do not have access to these outside areas, the tenant may install the antenna inside the rental unit. Renters are not required to obtain the consent of the landlord prior to installing an antenna in these areas. The rule does not apply to common areas, such as the roof or the exterior walls of an apartment building. Generally, balconies or patios that are shared with other people or are accessible from other units are not considered to be exclusive use areas."


----------



## brahuna (May 27, 2005)

Xing said:


> Legally an apartment management, home owners association, or renter can not make you remove a dish if the property is part of you private space.
> 
> *View http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html*
> 
> ...


I just got a letter from the apartment manager today and I prepared a letter with the info from FCC website. They tried to force that I need to use Dish Network as it is their "Exclusive Provider".

The LNB hangs over about 6 inches, so I may have to move it back a bit of they are going to be picky.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

They also, via the same rules, cannot prevent you from subscribing to the provider of your choice.


----------



## trekologer (Jun 30, 2007)

Depending on how much effort you want to spend and how much of a jerk you want to be with the apartment management (and how much you like your neighbors) you could take a look around at the other balcony areas and take pircures of any that have so much as a leaf of a plant overhanging. Then, if they insist on you removing the dish because of an overhang, sue in court for a injunction against the mangement due to selective enforcement.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

A leaf won't crack your head open when it falls though.


----------



## brahuna (May 27, 2005)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> A leaf won't crack your head open when it falls though.


I'm on ground level, so I don't have to worry about that. I have no problem moving it back if they complain. I just wanted more room on my patio.

They just say I either have to have Charter or Dish Network (they have dishes in common areas on each building).

They also said they would amend their leases to say no dishes. I don't think that matters if it's in the lease?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Yea...sorry about that. I went back and read your first post. I'm behind the curve on this thread. 

Good luck getting it straightened out.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

brahuna said:


> I just got a letter from the apartment manager today and I prepared a letter with the info from FCC website. They tried to force that I need to use Dish Network as it is their "Exclusive Provider".
> 
> The LNB hangs over about 6 inches, so I may have to move it back a bit of they are going to be picky.


Tomorrow I am having D* come out to my apartment to install a dish on my front balcony (goodbye Comcast). If I am interpreting the above link correctly the installer can't screw the dish into the exterior wall but can use screws in the balcony railing or other parts of the balcony to secure the dish (along with the bucket of cement and pole). 
Is this interpretation correct?


----------



## brahuna (May 27, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> Tomorrow I am having D* come out to my apartment to install a dish on my front balcony (goodbye Comcast). If I am interpreting the above link correctly the installer can't screw the dish into the exterior wall but can use screws in the balcony railing or other parts of the balcony to secure the dish (along with the bucket of cement and pole).
> Is this interpretation correct?


I don't think you can screw or drill into anything. I just used a 100 pound piece of steel and welded some bolts onto it for the Slimline mount. It's not moving anywhere.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

brahuna said:


> I'm on ground level, so I don't have to worry about that. I have no problem moving it back if they complain. I just wanted more room on my patio.
> 
> They just say I either have to have Charter or Dish Network (they have dishes in common areas on each building).
> 
> They also said they would amend their leases to say no dishes. I don't think that matters if it's in the lease?


Look for a thread I started where I had a similar problem. It's rather interesting, especially considering I "won."


----------



## brahuna (May 27, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Look for a thread I started where I had a similar problem. It's rather interesting, especially considering I "won."


Interesting read...linking to it for others.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96843

I found it interesting about the Dish Network rep complaining. Wondering if it happened here also since I haven't heard anything for a month since it's been up and management has been around in the weeks prior. Another thing that points to this is the local manager says she doesn't care about it, but the head office is complaining and to send responses to them.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

If you do have an attorney--perhaps a lawyer friend who can do it gratis--get him/her to write a simple, nonthreatening, but direct letter asserting your rights. This may lead them to back down.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

They can put anything they want into the lease saying dishes are not allowed, but it will not matter as the OTARD trumps them as it is a Federal Law, just as Federal Fair Housing law would trump them if they said that only whites were allowed. (not that racism and putting up a dish are the same thing, but I just meant to illustrate that lots of federal laws override local rules.)

If you wanted to really be a big jerk, you could make a sencil for an even larger DirecTV logo and repaint the dish. Also, you should put up the largest OTA antenna that you can get and see how they like them apples. 

Of course, I would only do that if you were planning on moving at the end of the lease term because they can certainly decide to increase your rent quite a bit next renewal.


----------

